# Do pullups/chin ups work your abs?



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Not long into a new routine and my first exercise in back & biceps split is pullups and chin ups. Today I can feel a little DOMS in my abs, is it because of the pullups?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Possibly...they are engaged during ch'ups and p'ups.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The abs will contract to stabilise you. So if you haven't done chins before, the following day you may have DOMS in your abs.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

I have done them many times, just not as my mass builder/priority exercise

Just hope it is DOMS and not something else, been doing a bit more running than usual lately


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

well yeah if u cheat and turn ur pull up into a leg raise by swinging the body to allow u to cheat and do more reps yeah

if u do them properly they certainly wont get directly worked, and tbh doubtful secondary really


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

DigBick said:


> I have done them many times, just not as my mass builder/priority exercise
> 
> Just hope it is DOMS and not something else, been doing a bit more running than usual lately


might be the running then - unless u been cheating on the pullups?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> might be the running then - unless u been cheating on the pullups?


I would only be cheating myself mate, correct form is the bible for me


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

leeds_01 said:


> well yeah if u cheat and turn ur pull up into a leg raise by swinging the body to allow u to cheat and do more reps yeah
> 
> if u do them properly they certainly wont get directly worked, and tbh doubtful secondary really


It's the other way round actually. Swinging would probably give you less recruitment. The abs and obliques will both kick in to stabilise the torso.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

close ghip weighted chins with straight legs smash the abs


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

As above weighted hammer grip chins destroy my abs.


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

Correct form means no abs, I arch my back to isolate the the lats, absolutely no abs involved


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

Assuming you mean wide grip


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

here comes the science

http://www.t-nation.com/testosterone-magazine-627#627#best-ab-exercises


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

English muscle said:


> Assuming you mean wide grip


pull ups shouldn't effect the abs much, but chins would


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

English muscle said:


> Assuming you mean wide grip


not full width on the bar, where it angles down. slightly wider than shoulder width for 3 sets, then chin ups close grip 2 sets to target the biceps all at high intensity


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the pain the upper abs by the sternum that feels like it runs down to behind the navel?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> here comes the science
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/testosterone-magazine-627#627#best-ab-exercises


Fu*k me they scored well high, cheers man bookmarked, got a LOT more reading I can do thanks!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

English muscle said:


> Is the pain the upper abs by the sternum that feels like it runs down to behind the navel?


Not too sure on the anatomy but yes i't more upper than lower abs


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> As above weighted hammer grip chins destroy my abs.


Hammer grip yeah it's not straight like pullups, kind of angled thats how i do chins. Feel a lot stronger with this grip I can bang out a couple more reps


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably just a strain rather than doms mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

simonthepieman:3284152 said:


> close ghip weighted chins with straight legs smash the abs


Just done these tonight, and I agree.


----------

